# Some Weird Facts About Christopher Walken



## SeaBreeze (Apr 11, 2014)

Here are some little known facts about the actor, Christopher Walken...http://doyouremember.com/facts-about-christopher-walken/


----------



## Pappy (Apr 11, 2014)

Interesting. Always liked his style of acting.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 11, 2014)

Me too Pappy.


----------



## SifuPhil (Apr 11, 2014)

I admire weird actors - Walken is cool in my book.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## Falcon (Apr 11, 2014)

Always liked him, even in his weird roles.


----------

